# roughly how much will it cost in vet bills to cure Pneumonia or URI



## jessm10 (Jun 21, 2011)

I live in the UK and think my tortoise has Pneumonia or a URI , roughly does anyone know the total costs of the vet bills? , any answers would really help as he is at the vets tomorrow morning.


----------



## Nay (Jun 21, 2011)

Here in Ma a vet visit can run 50-100 (dollars)for the visit and antibiotics can be 10-40 dollars. Some vet can run bloodwork, some will do cultures, some will suggest other things. All are different. But that would be the cheapest, i would think.
Good LucK
Nay


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Jessm10:

Welcome to the forum!!

May we know your name and where in the U.K. you are?

Most veterinary offices have their own pricing schedules. Even office visits are priced different. And the difference between the U.K. and the U.S. would be even more different.

I have gotten out of the vet's office having spent about $100 and then again there was one time it was around $275. The more the vet does, the more its going to cost.

Are you sure its a respiratory infection? No? Then you would want a test on the mucous to determine what's going on and which would be the best antibiotic to kill the germ.

In the meantime, raise the temperature in the habitat. It would be a good idea to cover it to keep the heat in. And give the tortoise a good soak...half hour at least.


----------



## jessm10 (Jun 21, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi Jessm10:
> 
> Welcome to the forum!!
> 
> ...



I'm called Jessica and i live in the Highlands of Scotland  . Well i'm not sure , i'm just going off the symptoms of my new little tortoise . He is sneezing and also when he sneezes he has a bubbly nose and during the time this happens when i put my ear to his shell his breathing his breathing is not normal , deep whistling but sometimes he stops for about half an hour then starts again. He is also living now with an older tortoise of 8-9 years of age and they get on well . His appetite is very good and can go through 4 leaves of salad in a 5 minutes. He is also very hyper at times and runs back and fourth into his sleeping area back to the end of the tank .


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 21, 2011)

I would separate them and put the sick one in something small, a hospital tank if you will. Then raise the temp to 100-105. A nice warm soak every day and follow the Vets advice...good luck and welcome


----------



## jessm10 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just another addition , my eldest tortoise has puffy eyes and they look kind of half closed and he shuts them a lot although he rarely sneezes and doesn't have a bubbly nose. could he have something , could he have infected my new tortoise :\ , i can feel a very large vet bill coming my way but aslong as they get back to full health that's all i care about .


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 21, 2011)

jessm10 said:


> Just another addition , my eldest tortoise has puffy eyes and they look kind of half closed and he shuts them a lot although he rarely sneezes and doesn't have a bubbly nose. could he have something , could he have infected my new tortoise :\ , i can feel a very large vet bill coming my way but aslong as they get back to full health that's all i care about .



Hard to be sure, w/o seeing both torts, but, yeah, it's quite possible that one made the other ill...are they both the same species/subspecies? Mixing torts of different species (example, a European and a redfoot) is particularily bad, as a rule! 

It's a good idea, upon getting a new tortoise, to quarrantine it from your other tortoises, for at least a month - some say 90 to 180 days - otherwise you can end up w/ a lot of sick torts...and a VERY large vet bill.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 21, 2011)

When I received a sick russian from someone it had an RI and it cost around 250 or so for vet visits and medications. This was about 2 years ago, and since you are in another country I can't say how reflective the price is to you, I only provided it for a comparison.


----------



## Laura (Jun 21, 2011)

swollen eyes can be a vitamin thing.. or bad lighting.. NO coil bulbs!
seperate, and keep warm, lots of soakings and good diet.. calcuim,,sunshine if you can.. and vet. 
good luck.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jun 21, 2011)

When i get one with pneumonia or URI i charge 10 euros a day, that includes food, water, heating, lighting and medication.
Both illnesses can take a while in curing depending on the tort, once they start eating on their own the cost comes down, then when i think they are well enough to go home, the owner brings the tort in every 48 hrs to have antibiotics and thats 3 euros a shot..


----------



## jessm10 (Jun 22, 2011)

I went to the vets today , i can't remember what she diagnosed them with, even she was looking at a tortoise book. She gave me Baytril 2.5% oral solution which i have to put 0.1ml in a syringe and open y tortoises mouths and give them it . I'm also using dry cotton buds to wipe away discharge from the eyes. The vet said if the infection is left long term blindness can occur permanantly, she confirmed that my eldest had passed on the infection and said it's 'viral'.


----------

